# IPB 14



## tsmithf33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

Must be nice not to have to trailer an hour and a half to the fishing grounds.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

Catch Snook from the Dock ;D
Capt. HiC
www.InshoreNation.com


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

Back on the trailer  .
Put Seadeck on the seat and DriDeck  on the floor









Capt HiC
www.InshoreNation.com


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

I tried to register to inshorenation, it wouldn't let me register. As soon as I was done filling out the info it would say time expired. Any advice?


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

right click- reload when you get the timed out








thanks, for your Interest 
Capt HiC 
www.InshoreNation.com


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I now use your pics when I show people what the perfect boat looks like to me.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

thanks . She's awesome .
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/578674_10202268368298795_1040588495_n.jpg


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Is that a live well under the back deck? Skiff looks good.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> Is that a live well under the back deck?


That is the live well, mine has one too.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 28, 2013)

yes, but I have not cut into it.









Capt HiC
www.InshoreNation.com


----------

